# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  [Giúp đỡ] Nghịch ngu với vitme :(

## namrex

Huhu... em lỡ dại nghich ngu..... tháo đai ốc vitme ra xem thử... bây giờ bị rớt bi và không tìm được... làm sao bây giờ mấy anh ơi  :Frown: (((
loại của em có 2 vòng dẫn như thế này, là vitme của NSK, mấy anh xem có cách nào cứu được không ạ  :Frown:  , vitme của em phi 20 bước 5.  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## th11

> Huhu... em lỡ dại nghich ngu..... tháo đai ốc vitme ra xem thử... bây giờ bị rớt bi và không tìm được... làm sao bây giờ mấy anh ơi (((
> loại của em có 2 vòng dẫn như thế này, là vitme của NSK, mấy anh xem có cách nào cứu được không ạ  , vitme của em phi 20 bước 5.


không tìm thấy bi thì mua bi thay vào, chẳng có nhẽ lại rớt hết sao?

----------

namrex

----------


## huanpt

Vấn đề không phải ở chỗ mất bi mà là chỗ thay bi vào.

Nếu vòng hồi bi nằm ngoài (có thể tháo để tra bi) thì cứ thả bi vào xoay 1 chút cho nó chạy vào, rồi thả bi khác.
Nều vòng hồi bi nằm trong thì xếp bi vào 2 rãnh trong ổ bi (phải tra mỡ cho nó dính), làm 1 cái ống bằng nhựa hay giấy carton cũng được, miễn là đường kính ngoài bằng đường kính rãnh bi. Bước tiếp theo tra ống vào ổ bicho bi chạy trên ống này. Tiếp theo là xỏ cả hệ (ống và ổ bi) vào vitme, xoay nhẹ vào từ từ, bi sẽ chạy vào trục vít. (Nếu không có ống nói trên, khi xỏ vào vitme thì bi sẽ rớt ra tè le luôn).

----------

namrex

----------


## namrex

dạ vòng hồi bi của em nằm ngoài ạ, nhưng có vẫn đề thế này, 2 cái vòng bằng nhựa ở 2 đầu đều bị nứt, cây vitme này em được cho, lúc lấy thì thấy nó bị nứt sẵn rồi  :Frown:  bây h nó tè le ra luôn, phải làm sao đây ạ?  :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Nếu bạn chụp cái ảnh cẩn thận ở khu vực ổ bi thì có thể xác định đúng hơn tình trạng. Do không có nhiều thông tin nên đoán mò vậy.
- Thông thường thì 02 cái vòng nhựa đó chỉ làm nhiệm vụ che chắn bụi bẩn mà thôi, không có tác dụng giữ bi (có thể chỉ đúng với đường hồi bi như ảnh minh họa phía trên nhé). Do đó có thể bỏ luôn mà không ảnh hưởng nhiều đến chất lượng.
- Việc vô bi phải được tiến hành cẩn thận. Lúc lắp xong xoay nhẹ vit nhiều vòng xem có trơn tru không? Nếu không thì phải tháo bi ra và làm lại.

----------

namrex

----------


## namrex

Dạ đây ạ, cái vòng nhựa bị gãy như vậy ạ, của em là loại đai ốc 2 đường hồi tiếp bi, h bi bị mất cũng kha khá, em dùng thước cặp đo thì đường kính của bi là 3 ly.

----------


## CKD

Vụ bi tìm ở đâu, nếu bạn ở HCM thì có thể nhờ anh NamCNC, anh ấy là chuyên gia vụ săn lùng bi mọi kích cở. Còn mình thì vụ này không rành lắm. Hiện mình có một ít bi 3.17 (hệ inch) nhưng chất lượng không tuyệt vời lắm  :Wink: .
Cái vòng nhựa đó chỉ để che chắn bụi bẩn thôi, nó chỉ bị đứt ra như thế vẫn có thể tái sử dụng được. Không ảnh hưởng gì nhiều đến chất lượng vận hành. Nếu bỏ đi thì bụi bẩn dể lọt vào, gây kẹt bi.
Trước mắt mình hướng dẫn chai (không có hình) vì đang kẹt việc, không làm demo để chụp ảnh được.
Bước 01:
Cho ổ bi vào anh vit, tốt nhất cứ cho vào giữa thanh vit. Tìm gối đở đở đầu thanh vit và cả ổ bi. Mục đích là tránh việc thanh vit là ổ bị tự di chuyển khi ta đang lắp bi.
Bước 02:
Tìm một cây tròn có đường kính <3mm có thể là cây vit philips nhỏ cũng được. Chọt vào 1 trong 4 lỗ hồi bi. Mục đích định vị lại rãnh bi và tránh cho bi chạy vượt quá lỗ hồi bi. Và cứ để yên cây vit như thế trong suốt quá trình thực hiện. Nếu  như ảnh chụp ổ bi của bạn nên chọt vào lỗ thứ 2 hoặc thứ 4 từ trên xuống.
Bước 03:
Tiên hành cho bi vào. Cho bi vào rãnh bi thứ nhất (rảnh thứ 2 tiến hành sau khi kết thúc rãnh thứ nhất, không làm đồng thời vì khó kiểm soát), nếu bạn chọt vit vào lỗ thứ 2 (từ trên xuống) thì cho bi vào lỗ thứ 1. Trong quá trình cho bi vào, xoay nhẹ cây vít theo chiều cuốn bi vào. Nếu theo ảnh, nhìn từ trên xuống thì xoay theo chiều kim đồng hồ. Xoay từng tí một, khi thấy viên bi bị kéo xuống thì cho tiếp viên khác, rồi xoay & tiếp tục.
Bước 04:
Khi bi cho vào đã đủ, thì bi sẽ dần đẩy đầu vit lên. Khi đó kềm chặt đầu vít, tiếp tục xoay cho bi bên trong bị đùn khít lại, sau đó xoay ngược lại. Khi xoay, để ý nhìn kỹ vào lỗ thứ 1. Nếu vừa thấy bi hiện ra thì lại tiếp tục làm theo bước 03. Đến khi không thể tiếp tục. Rút đầu vit philips ra, nếu thấy ở cả 2 lỗ 1 & 2 đều có bi là xong bước 04. Giữ nguyên hiện trạng, cẩn thận nếu vít tự xoay được  :Wink: .
Bước 05:
Cho một ít mở bôi trơn vào cái rảnh C hồi bi. Cho bi vào lấp đầy trên rảnh đó, lắp nữa kia lại, lắp vào ổ bi. Chú ý không được xoay vit. Lắp vào đâu đấy xong, tay giữ chặt ổ & rảnh hồi bi, xoay vit thử nhiều vòng, nếu trơn nhẹ Ok là xong được 01 rảnh. Nếu nặng thì thử tháo bớt 01 viên bi và tiếp tục, nếu tháo đến 03 viên bi rồi mà vẫn nặng thì phải kiểm tra và tiến hành lại. Nếu Ok thì có thể tiến hành tiếp rảnh bi thứ 02.

Có thể hơi dài dòng khó hiểu...
Nếu được khi thực hiện bạn chụp ảnh minh họa giúp mình, nếu thành công thì viết bài hướng dẫn các bạn khác giúp nhé  :Wink: . Nếu không thành công thì hú mình, tối mình về làm demo hướng dẫn lại cụ thể hơn với ảnh.

----------

haignition, josphamduy, namrex, The gioi cnc_Dp

----------


## tcltcl15

http://www.thegioicnc.com/forum/thre...screw-nut.html
Bạn vào đây xem cách lắp bi nè. Mà theo mình biết đường kính bi này tính theo hệ inch là 3.175 chứ ko phải 3ly như bạn đo. Bạn mua bi thì mua bi nhật cho chính xác, đừng mua bi đài loan. Bi nhật thì 800đ/viên, bi đài loan thì 35k/100 viên. Chợ tạ uyên có bán.

----------

namrex

----------


## namrex

Anh CKD ơi, 2 cái vòng nhựa ấy có rãnh bên trong, hình như là rãnh cho bi chạy, và trên đai ốc phần giáp với cái vòng nhựa cũng có đường dẫn cho bi ra ngoài luôn  :Frown:

----------


## Lenamhai

Bi các loại có thể mua được tại cửa hàng bạc đạn Trần tỷ trên đường tạ uyên. Mua lẻ hơi cao nhưng mua trên trăm viên giá rẻ

----------

namrex

----------


## namrex

Các anh cho em hỏi, cả 2 vòng nhựa đó đều bị gãy, e tháo cả 2 vòng ra luôn thì có vấn đề gì k ạ?

----------


## tcltcl15

> Anh CKD ơi, 2 cái vòng nhựa ấy có rãnh bên trong, hình như là rãnh cho bi chạy, và trên đai ốc phần giáp với cái vòng nhựa cũng có đường dẫn cho bi ra ngoài luôn


Vòng nhựa đó là vòng tránh bụi. Bi ko chạy trên rãnh đó. Nếu vòng nhựa bị nứt thì bạn lấy keo dán sắt dán lại dùng tạm cũng được. Bạn xem kỹ đường link mình đưa lúc nãy để ý bước 2.2 thì sẽ biết tác dụng của nó. Nhờ link đó mà mình cũng tự thay bi cho máy cắt dây của mình đó.

----------

namrex

----------


## solero

Đai nhựa đó chuẩn nó như thế đấy không phải bị gãy đâu bác.
Cách lắp thì lắp như bên bác Vân Du có hướng dẫn ở bên này: http://www.thegioicnc.com/forum/thre...screw-nut.html

----------


## CKD

02 vòng nhựa, có gân lồi để ăn khớp với rảnh bi trên vit. Nhiệm vụ che chắn bụi bẩn không rơi vào ổ bi.
Rảnh bi trong ổ đương nhiên phải chạy suốt chiều dài ổ rồi, nhưng nó sẽ bị chặn lại ở rảnh hồi bi. Đó cũng  là lý do vì sao ta phải cho đầu vit vào, để bi không bị chạy lọt ra đó trong quá trình lắp bi

----------

namrex

----------


## namrex

dạ cảm ơn mấy anh, để chạy mua bi rồi lắp vào lại.... cơ mà có cái vòng nhựa thì nó giữ trục lại, k chạy tới chạy lui, tra bi dễ hơn,

----------


## CKD

À.. bạn namrex ở gần mà.. thích thì bạn mang cây vit qua nhà mình, 2 thằng lắp lại tiện thể chộp ảnh viết tham khảo cho anh em luôn. Có gì thì contact dt dưới sign nhe. Nếu là bi 3.17 thì mình có sẵn  :Wink:

----------

namrex

----------


## namrex

quá tuyệt..... CN em không có đi làm, em vác xác em nó qua bên anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Hehe, mình thường chỉ rảnh buổi tối mà trừ T7 & CN. Mấy ngày cuối tuần mình hay có dự án xả tress lắm.

----------


## namrex

Okay a, vậy tối CN nhá, e chạy qua, sdt của e 0938 87 67 06

----------


## CKD

Trừ t7 & cn mà. Các tối khác thì thường là rảnh.

----------


## namrex

ặc...... vậy trưa CN được k ạ?

----------


## CKD

Mình thấy mình có nói rỏ là thường ở nhà vào lúc tối.., ngày cũng có thể nếu có hẹn trước. Trừ T7 & CN mình hay có chương trình và ưu tiên gia đình hơn.

-> Nếu tiện nhất có thể alo setup các buổi tối hoặc sáng từ T2-T6. T7 & CN thì thường mình không nhận hẹn trước vì khó xác định được free time. Đột xuất thì có khi lại được  :Wink:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cứ rủ đến nhậu...

Đến rồi đưa vít me ra nhờ lắp....!

 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

namrex

----------


## namrex

Em làm từ t2-t6, 8h sáng tới 10h đêm  :Frown:  rãnh mổi t7 vs CN



> Mình thấy mình có nói rỏ là thường ở nhà vào lúc tối.., ngày cũng có thể nếu có hẹn trước. Trừ T7 & CN mình hay có chương trình và ưu tiên gia đình hơn.
> 
> -> Nếu tiện nhất có thể alo setup các buổi tối hoặc sáng từ T2-T6. T7 & CN thì thường mình không nhận hẹn trước vì khó xác định được free time. Đột xuất thì có khi lại được

----------


## CKD

Aha... vậy chỉ có thể đột kích vào T7 hay CN thôi.. alo đột xuất, có nhà thì qua hehe  :Smile:

----------


## namrex

hehe, bác cho phép e mang máy ảnh qua nhà bác..... học hỏi tư liệu sản xuất nhá  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CKD

Thích thì chiều thôi, mình đâu có gì để bí mật với anh em đâu. Nhưng nhà tớ thì chẳng có máy móc gì đâu nhá, chỉ có đồ tool và mớ rác giá trị cao thôi  :Smile:  Nói trước để không bị thất vọng  :Wink:

----------


## namrex

hà hà.... chụp láng hết, hehe

----------


## CKD

> hà hà.... chụp láng hết, hehe


Miễn sao đừng có ảnh lộ hàng của em là được hehe. Còn đống rác nhà em.. mà bác chụp láng, post lên, a/e nào thấy -> thích -> muốn mua món gì, được giá là em bán. Khi đó em cám ơn bác đã PR hộ em hehe

----------


## ga_cnc

Bác Nam*** à, qua nhà bác CKD có cái gì miễn là giống cái thì bác chụp hết rùi úp lên đây cho anh xem chiêm ngưỡng nhé  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CKD

Bác ga_cnc này hay thật.. em thì viết rex -> res, còn bác thì viết rex thành -es, phải gọi là nhầm lẫn kịch độc  :Smile: .
Cái thì nhà em nhiều nhiều lắm ạ. Nhưng giống cái thì khó mà xác định được.

----------


## namrex

> Bác Nam*** à, qua nhà bác CKD có cái gì miễn là giống cái thì bác chụp hết rùi úp lên đây cho anh xem chiêm ngưỡng nhé


lớ e chụp dính cây cột nhà a CKD, up lên mấy a thấy khoái quá ròi đòi mua.... lúc đó làm khó a CKD rồi hahaha

----------


## CKD

Mình đã nói là được giá là bán hết mà. Cột nhà mà anh em thích & muốn mua thì cắt ra bán luôn, thay vào cây nhôm hình cho nó pro. Hehe.

----------


## Nam CNC

Đi chơi vài ngày mới về mà có sự cố em ngu khoa học rồi đây.
 ---           Bi cho NSK phi 20 ren 5 thì đường kính là 3.17 ( ở nhà có 1 block trượt tròn THK tháo ra lấy bi ráp chơi còn dư 1 mớ )
 ---           Vòng nhựa chắn bụi đó không bị gãy mà nó được thiết kế như thế , chỉ cần vệ sinh sạch sẽ là gắn vào thôi.

----------

namrex

----------


## namrex

> Đi chơi vài ngày mới về mà có sự cố em ngu khoa học rồi đây.
>  ---           Bi cho NSK phi 20 ren 5 thì đường kính là 3.17 ( ở nhà có 1 block trượt tròn THK tháo ra lấy bi ráp chơi còn dư 1 mớ )
>  ---           Vòng nhựa chắn bụi đó không bị gãy mà nó được thiết kế như thế , chỉ cần vệ sinh sạch sẽ là gắn vào thôi.


vâng ạ, đúng là em ngu khoa học, em cứ tưởng vòng nhựa đó gãy, nó chứ chênh nhau lắp hoài không được, mà toàn lôi vitme ra lúc 2h sáng  :Frown: , ngủ k được vì tức  :Frown: (

----------


## solero

> ... mà toàn lôi vitme ra lúc 2h sáng , ngủ k được vì tức (


May quá em qua thời gian này rồi. Thời gian trước cứ ôm vitme với ray trượt ngủ. Mà cái giống nghịch đêm rất hay bị rơi bị rơi mấy thứ nhỏ nhỏ, tìm đỏ mắt không thấy.

----------


## Nam CNC

gắn ụ bi vào trước, sau đó gắn và xoay miếng nhựa chui tọt vào cái hốc của ụ bi, trên thân ụ bi có lỗ ốc rất nhỏ để bắt đè chặt vào miếng nhựa đó để cố định nó khi quay là sẽ quay cùng ụ bi. Tốt nhất là tìm chính xác miếng nào bên nào của ụ bi thì mình tận dụng cái lỗ trên miếng nhựa để bắt chít ốc vào , vì nó dã hoạt động lâu rồi nên khi quay sẽ nhẹ hơn, còn bắt chỗ mới thì đè mạnh vào miếng nhựa thì khi quay sẽ nặng tay.

----------

namrex

----------


## namrex

> gắn ụ bi vào trước, sau đó gắn và xoay miếng nhựa chui tọt vào cái hốc của ụ bi, trên thân ụ bi có lỗ ốc rất nhỏ để bắt đè chặt vào miếng nhựa đó để cố định nó khi quay là sẽ quay cùng ụ bi. Tốt nhất là tìm chính xác miếng nào bên nào của ụ bi thì mình tận dụng cái lỗ trên miếng nhựa để bắt chít ốc vào , vì nó dã hoạt động lâu rồi nên khi quay sẽ nhẹ hơn, còn bắt chỗ mới thì đè mạnh vào miếng nhựa thì khi quay sẽ nặng tay.


Em có thấy 2 lỗ và thọt vít vào vặn 2 con ốc ra mới tháo cái vòng nhựa ra được, nếu tra bị vào lại đai ốc thì nên gắn vòng nhựa trước khi tra hay tra rồi mới gắn hở a Nam

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái ụ bi theo hình chụp thì khi cho bi vào thì cho vào từ lỗ trên thân ụ nên gắn trước hay gắn sau cũng như nhau thôi chẳng có gì khác.

----------


## ppgas

Các bác cho hỏi trường hợp vít me (THK-1405) bị mất 2 vòng nhựa chắn bụi, và khi xoay bi rớt ra ngoài thì làm sao đây?  
Hơn nữa, đường hồi bi không phải là ống thép nhỏ mà là phủ keo cứng là sao?



Cái này không phải do nghịch ngu mà khi mua về nó vậy rồi  :Smile: 

Cảm ơn,

----------


## CKD

chỉ còn cách lắp lại bi đồng thời từ từ vặn vào thôi bác. Đại ý là
- vặn sát về đầu sao cho nhìn thấy được rảnh bi bên trong
- cẩn thận cho bi vào đồng thời vặn vit vào từ từ

----------

ppgas

----------


## huanpt

1. Tháo ra 
2. Vệ sinh
3. Bôi mỡ bò vào trong ổ bi
4. Xếp bi đầy rãnh
5. Nếu cao thủ thì nhấp nhấp từ từ, bi sẽ vào vít. Nếu kém vụ nhấp nhấp này thì kiếm (chính xác là làm) 1 thanh trụ (vật liệu gì cũng được) có đường kính bằng R rãnh trong.
Với cách này thì không cần nhấp nhiều, thường là đút vào luôn.

Vụ này mình có 1 lần kinh nghiệm với cây Hiwin.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Vậy là phải lao động nữa rồi. Cảm ơn 2 bác.
vậy còn cái ron chắn bụi, có bán khong các bác? bán ở đâu? nếu khong thì DIY đuợc khong ah?

Mà công nhận bác huanpt này viết mà như đang vẽ, và diễn  :Smile: .

----------


## tcltcl15

> Vậy là phải lao động nữa rồi. Cảm ơn 2 bác.
> vậy còn cái ron chắn bụi, có bán khong các bác? bán ở đâu? nếu khong thì DIY đuợc khong ah?
> 
> Mà công nhận bác huanpt này viết mà như đang vẽ, và diễn .


Mình thì dùng nhựa POM tiện cái ron chắn bụi chữa cháy từ lúc bác Namrex lập chủ đề này tới giờ vẫn chạy tốt.

----------


## ppgas

> chỉ còn cách lắp lại bi đồng thời từ từ vặn vào thôi bác. Đại ý là
> - vặn sát về đầu sao cho nhìn thấy được rảnh bi bên trong
> - cẩn thận cho bi vào đồng thời vặn vit vào từ từ


Đã làm xong! Đâu lại vào đấy! 
Làm theo cách CKD hướng dẫn sẽ dễ hơn cho những vít me đường kính nhỏ.
Chỉ cần chú ý rửa bi và ụ bi sạch và để thật khô, khi thả bi vào lỗ sẽ rất dể dàng.
Dụng cụ quan trọng là... cái kẹp nhọn gắp bi  :Smile: 

Nhân tiện, mỡ bò nên dùng loại nào các bác?

----------


## ít nói

Ghen tỵ trong Nam người ta giúp nhau từng tí. Cho dù là nhỏ. Ngoài Bắc giấu nhau từng tí cho dù chả ảnh hưởng đến miếng cơm.em thì hay cho mỡ bò rồi lấy đầu tô vít có từ tính dính thả bi vô

----------


## ngthha

Mình thì làm như thế này :
Vệ sinh xong, để bi ra ngoài, cho đai ốc vào vitme, rồi lần lưot cho bi vào theo hai lỗ hồi bi, lỗ nào cũng được, cho vài viên rồi lấy ngón tay bịt lỗ hồi quay đai ốc cho bi đi vào trong. Làm nhiều lần nha.

----------


## trung_tuan

mọi người cho hỏi, muốn mua bi thì liên hệ ai để mua hoặc tìm mua ở đâu được vậy nhỉ ( E ở hải phòng )

----------


## biết tuốt

hải phòng em chịu , hà nội thì ra chợ RRRRR ời , nhưng trước tiên bác phải đo bi xem cỡ bao nhiêu đã , chẳng may phải bi lẻ thì chịu roài , có nước tìm vòng bi tháo ra nhét vào thôi

----------

trung_tuan

----------

